# Trek ALR 5 Max tire clearance is.....



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

at least 28mm. I took my Reynolds Solitude wheelset with 28mm Schwalbe UltraRemo to my local shop and there was plenty of clearance. The new 105 brakes have improved clearance. Not sure how the Tiagra brakes would handle at 28mm tire with the ALR 4

FYI


----------

